# 180 spoke rims for sale



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

heres a set of 180 spoke warren wong rims for sale so pm me if your interested in them thanx


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

also have this for sale


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

also these for sale


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

price on braces if 16 inch and crank ,sproket thanks


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

PM Sent :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

PM sent x2


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

also these for sale


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Price on kickstand?


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 18 2010, 02:15 PM~17228873
> *Price on kickstand?
> *


40 shipped obo


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

heres a set of 180 spoke warren wong rims SOLD










SOLD


also have this twisted Spring SOLD 










SPRING SOLD

:thumbsup: way up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

damn right on playa that was quick


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 18 2010, 02:20 PM~17228899
> *heres a set of 180 spoke warren wong rims SOLD
> 
> 
> ...


yes sale pending


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Apr 18 2010, 02:19 PM~17228893
> *40 shipped obo
> *


Paypal?


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 18 2010, 04:06 PM~17229520
> *Paypal?
> *


pm sent


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Apr 18 2010, 04:23 PM~17228593
> *also these for sale
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Lot of nice stuff


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 18 2010, 04:21 PM~17228904
> *damn right on playa that was quick
> *


 :biggrin: DAMMMM :biggrin: :biggrin:   QUICK :wow:


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 18 2010, 02:15 PM~17228873
> *Price on kickstand?
> *


sale pending


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Apr 18 2010, 01:23 PM~17228593
> *also these for sale
> 
> 
> ...


how much for these parts if u can send me a pm thanks


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

STEERING WHEEL & PEDALS?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Apr 18 2010, 12:23 PM~17228593
> *also these for sale
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THOSE SPEAR PEDALS?? IF SO HOW MUCH?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 18 2010, 07:24 PM~17231959
> *ARE THOSE SPEAR PEDALS?? IF SO HOW MUCH?
> *


ARE THOSE DTWIST CUPS ALSO? HOW MUCH


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 18 2010, 08:26 PM~17231989
> *ARE THOSE DTWIST CUPS ALSO? HOW MUCH
> *


cups are pending


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 18 2010, 07:49 PM~17232311
> *cups are pending
> *


 :0


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 18 2010, 08:55 PM~17232396
> *:0
> *


i want them


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

just sent paypal.


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 18 2010, 10:32 PM~17233629
> *just sent paypal.
> *


WAT U GET


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 18 2010, 10:49 PM~17233695
> *WAT U GET
> *


kick stand.


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 18 2010, 10:58 PM~17233758
> *kick stand.
> *


KO0L I MIGHT GET THE CUP'S :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Apr 18 2010, 01:23 PM~17228593
> *also these for sale
> 
> 
> ...


how much for speedometer and pedals


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 18 2010, 10:58 PM~17233758
> *kick stand.
> *


sold


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Apr 18 2010, 01:23 PM~17228593
> *also these for sale
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THIS STUFF? PM ME THANX


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

WATSUP P.M ABOUT THEM CUPS


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 19 2010, 07:44 AM~17235325
> *WATSUP P.M ABOUT THEM CUPS
> *


west_13 on the head set and crank set 
sale pending


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Apr 18 2010, 03:16 PM~17228556
> *also have this for sale
> 
> 
> ...


*I remember that spring!* :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 19 2010, 02:55 PM~17238963
> *I remember that spring!  :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH DO THEY GO FAR D?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 19 2010, 04:56 PM~17238975
> *HOW MUCH DO THEY GO FAR D?
> *


*I have one chromed if your interested, DTwist not reg*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 19 2010, 04:59 PM~17238999
> *I have one chromed if your interested, DTwist not reg
> *


damn, how much??????????????????????????????


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 19 2010, 02:59 PM~17238999
> *I have one chromed if your interested, DTwist not reg
> *


PM PRICE PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Apr 18 2010, 01:23 PM~17228593
> *also these for sale
> 
> 
> ...


WUTS THE PRICE ON THE YELLOW SCHWINN LOGO?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

here are his prices as sent to me, negotiate with him, but heres what he wants for the parts...

double twisted mirrors 40 plus shipping obo
birdcage mirrors 50 plus shipping obo
winged kick stand 30 plus shipping obo
winged crown 50 plus shipping obo
20 inch twisted fender braces 45 plus shipping obo
shwinn speedo 50 plus shipping obo
shwinn name plate 25 plus shipping obo
square twisted pedles 40 plus shipping obo
twisted steering wheel 50 plus shipping obo
twisted sproket 40 plus shipping obo
spear peddles 40 plus shipping obo
full twisted crank 60 plus shipping obo
deuce diamond spinner rims 150 plus shipping obo


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------

